# Different Type Of Wood Stove



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Another auction find. $22.00

This is a very odd wood stove. The name on it is *Plies, Foening & Thudium* The O and E in Foening are actually connected.

The firebox, located at the bottom of the stove, is rather small; about a 10"x 10" opening. Above the firebox is what I can only describe as an oven type area. There are doors on both sides so you can look right through it if both are open. Above this is a gap of about 3" and then a flat cast iron plate tops it off. Now it gets really tricky to describe. In this gap there is a moveable rod that runs the entire length of the stove. At the end of the rod is a curved piece of metal. The whole assembly looks sort of like this. o---------) and lays on top of the "oven" area. 
The curved end reaches to the pipe opening. The "o" end is a handle of sorts.
Look closely and you will see the firebox door and the stovepipe opening are on the same side. The exhaust will travel to the left side of the stove, up the back, across the top through that 3" gap and then out the pipe. It appears to me that this rod is a scraper to pull soot deposits to the back of the stove and allow them to fall down into the firebox for removal.
As you can see, the whole thing is rather ornate. It has 8" claw feet it sets on. One of which is missing.
I took a couple hours tonight taking it apart and cleaning it. The whole stove literally just falls apart by loosening the 4 wing nuts at the corners and sliding the long rods out. It has the 4 outer panels and 2 plates inside that create the oven area.

Anyone familiar with this type of stove?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

IDK anything about it but I'll give ya $45


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PipLogan said:


> IDK anything about it but I'll give ya $45


I'm afraid shipping alone would be about 3x that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have never seen one like it but I would have to guess the ease disassembly might mean it was designed to be easily movable , and if taken apart by one person. it would also be very efficient at heat conversion, due to the available surface area ie with both sides of the oven open. Nice find, well worth the money.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't know anything about wood stoves but that's a beautiful piece! Awesome find!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I did a search on the name and got 3 results.  I've never had a search turn up only 3 hits.

http://www.kovels.com/Price-Guide/Stoves.html

This is close but the name is different and the firebox door and pipe outlet are on opposite sides.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks a lot like this conowingo furnace. it is 33x13x25
OOPS, I missed your post right above this...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

jeff47041 said:


> Looks a lot like this conowingo furnace


Except for the feet, yeah, looks like the same thing. I didn't see that one at Kovels.

I can't seem to find anything that tells me where or when it was made.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that. Nice find!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool stove. It does seem like some kind of oven.
It's really weird that there is no info anywhere. I have searched many different sites that show ovens for camp tents (since it seems portable) and range cabins and also looked through antique oven sites.
It seems like you've found something from a company that never existed. Curious..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW. 132 views and no one is familiar with it. I thought for sure someone here would have seen one. Guess I need to call the Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

My grandmother has one of those!! The name. The &oelig;? It's one letter. Not an e and o run together. It's German made I believe, but don't put too much stock in that. All I know is the &oelig; is used in German. Double doors, so you can put two dishes in, and reach both if one finishes before the other.  Otherwise, all I know about is that it hurts like crap to stub your toe on.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Plies, Foening & Thudium wood burning stoves

on images; nothing!!! WOW!!:scratch
*did not match any documents*


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. When I did my initial search I got 3 results. I've never had a search come back with only 3 results.

Thanks Sybil. I kind of figured it was German or possibly Scandinavian. I did not know that was only one letter.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

No prob. I do know that it was a "family" type business. So I don't know how much information you'll be able to find on it. I don't believe they ever "hit it big". My grandma got hers at a yard sale. And it isn't as fancily designed as that. It's works well and is VERY sturdy. Even if they are damaged, it's easy to repair. We dented the stovepipe once and my grandfather just hammered it out. And it was a BIG dent. We dropped a fridge on it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Since nobody seems to know if I'll be able to retire by selling this thing, I'm putting it to work in the shed. Got the flue all hooked up today. Tomorrow, since it's cool, damp and rainy, I'll light the first fire. Hope I don't burn down the shed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a captain's stove or "cabin stove" for a yacht or one of the older ships.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice little stove. It has a very small firebox and it's going to be even smaller when I get some brick to put in there. I did notice however, it doesn't need much wood to get VERY hot. I believe it will heat the shed nicely.

Here is the first smoke coming from the new pipes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks good! I like the shed, too.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Looks good! I like the shed, too.


Thanks.

This past Wed. I was home all day and decided to see how well it would heat things up since there's no insulation. The shed is 18x12 with a 10' ceiling at the peak. It took over an hour to feel much change in temp. Given the height of the ceiling I considered that a lot of the heat was just hanging out up near the peak and seeping out without doing me any good. I set up a 6' ladder and sure enough, it was pretty hot up there. :hmmm: How do I get the heat down to my level? :idea: Of course. A ceiling fan! Well I didn't have one of those pretty ceiling fans laying around. But I did have a 20" oscillating fan on a stand. Took it off the pole, turned off the oscillating feature and suspended it with 3 wires, facing up, about 15" from the ceiling. I could tell the difference in about 5 minutes. Guess I'm ready for winter now.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Pleis, Foening & Thudium, Philadelphia, Pa. Cast Iron Box Stove having scrolled foliate design and paw feet, 20-1/4"h. x 21-1/2"l. x 10-1/2"w.,

When doing a web search, how you ask the question is almost as important as the question itself. Does seem to be a derth of information.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DKRinAK said:


> Pleis, Foening & Thudium, Philadelphia, Pa. Cast Iron Box Stove having scrolled foliate design and paw feet, 20-1/4"h. x 21-1/2"l. x 10-1/2"w.,
> 
> When doing a web search, how you ask the question is almost as important as the question itself. Does seem to be a derth of information.


Links please. 

I did a search using:

Pleis, Foening & Thudium, Philadelphia, Pa. 3 results. None having anything to do with wood stoves.



> Ads related to Pleis, Foening Thudium, Philadelphia, PaSee your ad here...
> 600 on Broad Apartments - pmcpropertygroup.com
> 
> www.pmcpropertygroup.com/
> ...


Pleis, Foening & Thudium, Philadelphia, Pa. Cast Iron Box Stove. 0 results.

Pleis, Foening & Thudium, Philadelphia, Pa. Cast Iron Box Stove having scrolled foliate design. 0 results.

I found this one back in May when I first looked. Doesn't have any real info.


----------

